# Account Netflix hackerato



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

Ciao ragazzi,

Prefazione: ho un account netflix in multi sharing ( con colleghe della mia ragazza)

Ho fatto tutto io, registrazione, pago io, password scelta io ecc ecc

Ieri arriva alla mia ragazza una mail di un accesso da nuovo dispositivo sul ns Netflix.

Vado a vedere e ci sono accessi da Alessandria, da Roma, da Palermo, Bologna, tutti tra il 20 e il 22 Novembre.

Il luogo dove custodisco le mie password è Google Drive, la password di Google l' ho modificata di recente e comunque se crepo non risaliranno mai, in quanto non l' ho scritta da nessuna parte.

Fenomeni di phishing ecc non penso nemmeno, sono molto guardingo, programmavo siti PHP e ASP a 14 anni e so come funziona e le conseguenti problematiche, anche se oggi sono un pò arrugginito sull' argomento.

Quindi non l' hanno fregata a me. 
Di conseguenza ho indagato un momento e nessuno dei miei compari di abbonamento ha salvato la password da nessuna parte, al massimo l' hanno sulla chat di whatsapp.

Come è tecnicamente possibile? 
Non penso che gli hacker abbiano indovinato la password a caso, era abbastanza complessa.

Lumi?

Adesso io ho scollegato tutti i dispositivi finora autorizzati e cambiato la password.

Ma il dubbio mi resta... ho anche pensato avessero hackerato la casella Gmail della mia ragazza ( ho fatto tutto io ma l' indirizzo mail usato nella registrazione è il suo), ma anche a lei ho cambiato la password recentemente e la conosco solo io.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Prefazione: ho un account netflix in multi sharing ( con colleghe della mia ragazza)
> 
> ...



Possibile un Phishing ad una delle colleghe della tua ragazza? Ingenuamente hanno inserito i dati dell'account ed ecco fatto.


----------



## vannu994 (23 Novembre 2020)

Per capirsi classica mail banale "Gentile utente confermi i suoi dati account netflix", Ingenuamente una persona che ha 0 competenze in informatica ci cade, di fatto è la tecnica più banale di "hacking".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Novembre 2020)

Può anche essere che semplicemente qualcuno abbia condiviso l'account con altre persone non affidabili e non lo dica.Qualcuno poi avrà spammato la password a tutti credendosi furbo invece si è inculato da solo.

Magari qualcuna delle colleghe della tua ragazza c'ha un figlio adolescente, cugino, fratello ecc... Possibilità infinite insomma


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Novembre 2020)

Considera che a me arrivano sms dell'account playstation "la verifica in 2 passaggi è ora attiva, clicca il link sottostante per cambiare la password"...ma tipo 2 o 3 volte a settimana...ho anche chiamato l'assistenza e hanno detto che sono tentativi di hackeraggio che non possono andare in porto perchè ho, appunto, la verifica in 2 passaggi e di cancellarli...quindi possibilissimo che una delle ragazze abbia sbagliato e magari si vergogni a dirlo


----------



## EmmePi (23 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Possibile un Phishing ad una delle colleghe della tua ragazza? Ingenuamente hanno inserito i dati dell'account ed ecco fatto.



Penso che se avessero hackerato l'account di certo non saresti più entrato in nessun modo. Se un hacker riesce ad entrare in un account, prima di cambiare, ovviamente, la password, cambierebbe l'email di riferimento, eventuali mail o numeri di telefono per recuperare password, e poi cambiare ovviamente la password.
Ergo se fosse successo non avresti più modo di entrare, inoltre facilmente l'hacker avrebbe anche i dati del pagamento (dipende come pagavi l'abbonamento) e facilmente potrebbe allungare l'abbonamento di un anno a tue spese...

Fidati non ti hanno hackerato. Forse hai ricevuto un messaggio di accesso da un IP non riconosciuto perchè forse una delle utenti ha acceduto da altri dispositivi (seconda casa, da tablet, da un amico) oppure anche accedendo con una VPN.


----------



## nybreath (23 Novembre 2020)

Lasciando perdere l ipotesi hackeraggio che non esiste proprio, a meno che qualcuno non si sia loggato da qualche sito strano. 

È normale avere accessi su netflix da posti strani, l'unico modo che ha netflix di trovare da dove logghi è tramite IP, cosa che è tutt altro che precisa, sono appena loggato dal pc dell ufficio, per vedere un po come stavano le impostazioni, e mi è arrivata una mail che dice che ho loggato dalla Provincia di Como, mi trovo a Ischia, provincia di Napoli, per farti capire quanto ti puoi fidare della posizione di Netflix.

Nel caso del multisharing veramente non puoi fare che conto che queste email ti arrivino, cambia con regolarita la password e non preoccuparti piu di tanto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Possibile un Phishing ad una delle colleghe della tua ragazza? Ingenuamente hanno inserito i dati dell'account ed ecco fatto.





vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per capirsi classica mail banale "Gentile utente confermi i suoi dati account netflix", Ingenuamente una persona che ha 0 competenze in informatica ci cade, di fatto è la tecnica più banale di "hacking".





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Può anche essere che semplicemente qualcuno abbia condiviso l'account con altre persone non affidabili e non lo dica.Qualcuno poi avrà spammato la password a tutti credendosi furbo invece si è inculato da solo.
> 
> Magari qualcuna delle colleghe della tua ragazza c'ha un figlio adolescente, cugino, fratello ecc... Possibilità infinite insomma



Non mi fido di nessuno, ma continuano a dire che non ha fatto nulla nessuno.



EmmePi ha scritto:


> Penso che se avessero hackerato l'account di certo non saresti più entrato in nessun modo. Se un hacker riesce ad entrare in un account, prima di cambiare, ovviamente, la password, cambierebbe l'email di riferimento, eventuali mail o numeri di telefono per recuperare password, e poi cambiare ovviamente la password.
> Ergo se fosse successo non avresti più modo di entrare, inoltre facilmente l'hacker avrebbe anche i dati del pagamento (dipende come pagavi l'abbonamento) e facilmente potrebbe allungare l'abbonamento di un anno a tue spese...
> 
> Fidati non ti hanno hackerato. Forse hai ricevuto un messaggio di accesso da un IP non riconosciuto perchè forse una delle utenti ha acceduto da altri dispositivi (seconda casa, da tablet, da un amico) oppure anche accedendo con una VPN.



E come è possibile che ci siano accessi diversi e da tutta Italia? Noi siamo di Bergamo / Brescia


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere l ipotesi hackeraggio che non esiste proprio, a meno che qualcuno non si sia loggato da qualche sito strano.
> 
> È normale avere accessi su netflix da posti strani, l'unico modo che ha netflix di trovare da dove logghi è tramite IP, cosa che è tutt altro che precisa, sono appena loggato dal pc dell ufficio, per vedere un po come stavano le impostazioni, e mi è arrivata una mail che dice che ho loggato dalla Provincia di Como, mi trovo a Ischia, provincia di Napoli, per farti capire quanto ti puoi fidare della posizione di Netflix.
> 
> Nel caso del multisharing veramente non puoi fare che conto che queste email ti arrivino, cambia con regolarita la password e non preoccuparti piu di tanto.



Ah davvero, ti segna da Como?

ahahah allora ok, sto più tranquillo. Nulla.

Comunque bel sistema di sicurezza, per una multinazionale miliardaria, funziona davvero a pennello.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi fido di nessuno, ma continuano a dire che non ha fatto nulla nessuno.
> 
> 
> E come è possibile che ci siano accessi diversi e da tutta Italia? Noi siamo di Bergamo / Brescia



Con la VPN si.

Ma la cosa più logica penso che sia che qualcuno degli utilizzatori abbia "prestato" l'account a qualcuno di cui si fidava - erroneamente... 
In questi casi il passaparola diventa un passaccount


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Prefazione: ho un account netflix in multi sharing ( con colleghe della mia ragazza)
> 
> ...



aggiungo alle risposte precedenti. 
hackeraggio è possibilissimo.

ci sono i cracker (non quelli da mangiare) che lavorano proprio così. trovano account e password casuali di un sito ed entrano in questi account anche solo per divertimento. possibile che sia successo proprio a te e che abbiano guardato un po' di serie tv...

a me avevano fregato la PW della email per mandare email a mio nome a manetta... ma la PW non l'hanno cambiata. entrato e cambiato PW e tutto risolto.


----------



## UDG (23 Novembre 2020)

Non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma che tipo di connessione usate?


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ah davvero, ti segna da Como?
> 
> ahahah allora ok, sto più tranquillo. Nulla.
> 
> Comunque bel sistema di sicurezza, per una multinazionale miliardaria, funziona davvero a pennello.



io qualche giorno fa ho fatto accesso da nuovo browser mi ha mandato mail "nuovo accesso da Mantova" e sono a BG.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ah davvero, ti segna da Como?
> 
> ahahah allora ok, sto più tranquillo. Nulla.
> 
> Comunque bel sistema di sicurezza, per una multinazionale miliardaria, funziona davvero a pennello.



A me amazon ha mandato richiesta di verifica se ero io perché da casa mia ho fatto il login con un Portatile nuovo, mi dava che accedevo da Vicenza (ma io sono da padova)..

Credo non ci sia nulla di strano..se invece hanno collegato un nuovo dispositivo è diverso, ma appunto, magari uno dei colleghi invece di una tv ha usato un tablet..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2020)

anche a me è successo, con log-in dal Vietnam pensa un pò te. Ho cambiato la password. Come non so dirti


----------



## Gekyn (23 Novembre 2020)

6 mesi fa' mi hanno hakerato Netflix, accorto perchè era tutto in cambogiano , ho reimpostato email e password e ho tutto risolto, tranne che ci ho messo un ora a ricambiare la lingua...........


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma che tipo di connessione usate?



Non lo so onestamente, io ho fatto l' abbonamento a 4 persone ma non lo guardo molto netflix se non a casa della mia ragazza


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche a me è successo, con log-in dal Vietnam pensa un pò te. Ho cambiato la password. Come non so dirti





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me amazon ha mandato richiesta di verifica se ero io perché da casa mia ho fatto il login con un Portatile nuovo, mi dava che accedevo da Vicenza (ma io sono da padova)..
> 
> Credo non ci sia nulla di strano..se invece hanno collegato un nuovo dispositivo è diverso, ma appunto, magari uno dei colleghi invece di una tv ha usato un tablet..





Gekyn ha scritto:


> 6 mesi fa' mi hanno hakerato Netflix, accorto perchè era tutto in cambogiano , ho reimpostato email e password e ho tutto risolto, tranne che ci ho messo un ora a ricambiare la lingua...........





egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io qualche giorno fa ho fatto accesso da nuovo browser mi ha mandato mail "nuovo accesso da Mantova" e sono a BG.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aggiungo alle risposte precedenti.
> hackeraggio è possibilissimo.
> 
> ci sono i cracker (non quelli da mangiare) che lavorano proprio così. trovano account e password casuali di un sito ed entrano in questi account anche solo per divertimento. possibile che sia successo proprio a te e che abbiano guardato un po' di serie tv...
> ...



Guardate che roba:

FireTV Stick 2016
Provincia di Siena (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 23/11/20, 17:52:28 GMT+1
Provincia di Roma (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 22/11/20, 19:18:23 GMT+1
Provincia di Palermo (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 22/11/20, 16:13:41 GMT+1
Chrome PC (Cadmium)
Provincia di Bergamo (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 23/11/20, 17:51:31 GMT+1
iPad Air 2 Cellular
Provincia di Alessandria (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 22/11/20, 18:19:07 GMT+1
Provincia di Bergamo (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 14/11/20, 21:27:34 GMT+1
Provincia di Brescia (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 29/10/20, 21:30:39 GMT+1
Netflix Chrome MAC (Cadmium) HTML 5
Provincia di Palermo (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 22/11/20, 16:01:50 GMT+1


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che roba:
> 
> FireTV Stick 2016
> Provincia di Siena (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
> ...



ahahah ragazzi: mentre vi postavo questo svelato l' arcano.

Guardate il primo accesso in cima:

"FireTV Stick 2016
Provincia di Siena (IT) - [indirizzo IP che oscuro]
Last Used: 23/11/20, 17:52:28 GMT+1"

Sono io diavolo cane! Ma invece che a Siena sono a Bergamo, non sto usando "FireTV Stick 2016" ma Chrome.....

Mi sa che non funziona mica tanto bene...


----------



## First93 (23 Novembre 2020)

Anche a me succede sempre quando uso la rete dati del cellulare, ho accessi da tutte le parti d'italia. All'inizio mi sembrava strano, poi ho fatto una prova di accesso dal telefono con Iliad è mi è venuto fuori provincia di Salerno. Considera che sono di Modena...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Anche a me succede sempre quando uso la rete dati del cellulare, ho accessi da tutte le parti d'italia. All'inizio mi sembrava strano, poi ho fatto una prova di accesso dal telefono con Iliad è mi è venuto fuori provincia di Salerno. Considera che sono di Modena...



Capito, ma nemmeno il mio ip è corretto.
Chi è il programmatore di quel sistema di sicurezza?
Topo Gigio?


----------



## UDG (23 Novembre 2020)

Probabilmente da quando c'è la fibra, ormai la posizione geografica non è più veritiera, io ad esempio essendo abruzzese con eolo a casa risulto Milano. Se non ricordo male solo con l'adsl la posizione è veritiera


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Novembre 2020)

ragazzi è normale che ti dia accessi un po' distanti da casa tua, anche 100 km, ma da palermo a bergamo non credo sia possibile!!

deve essere stato un altro a fare l'accesso.

ps io ho adsl con fibra non saprei



però per rispondere a quello che diceva che ti avrebbero cambiato la pw se hacker... ma no...
se te la cambiano tu te ne accorgi e blocchi pagamenti ecc e lui non vede più nulla, se non te ne accorgi lui continua a usare il tuo netflix indisturbato....


----------



## nybreath (24 Novembre 2020)

è normale che sia una posizione a cavolo, ieri quando ho letto questo post ho fatto l accesso su netflix da lavoro, era la prima volta da questo pc e mi arriva subito questa email, io sono meridionale non sono manco vicino Como

netflix indica la posizione solo in base all ip per quanto ne so, e soprattutto se non si hanno provider grossi nazionali, la posizione non è sempre corretta


----------

